# hi all im due in may!!!



## jenbumpandbabe

hiya all. my name is jen and im 4+4wks pg with lo #2. i have a ds who is 9months old and really loving being pg so far.


----------



## beatlesbaby66

***waves*** hello nice to meet you, hope you settle in here well, everyones just lovely... :lol:


----------



## ablaze

welcome!! and all the best 4 ur pregnancy xx


----------



## HB

*Hi Jen!
Congratulations on your BFP!! *hugs*

Welcome to BabyandBump!!

xox*


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Jen x

CONGRATULATIONS on your wee bump https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif

x


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hello *waves like crazy woman*


----------

